# Warcraft III: Frozen Throne crashing



## brianluo199 (Jan 21, 2010)

Hello, my computer has a problem where it just freezes (lost control of everything, nothing moves, no task manager/cursor movement etc). It stays at the last scene displayed and makes a looping (stuttering) of the last sound played. This has also happened outside of Warcraft, maybe once or twice. I've already removed the viruses in my computer thanks to tetonbob, and hoped that it wouldn't happen again, but it did. 

I'm running on:

Windows XP professional
Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 2.40GHz
Multimedia : Intel Express Chipset Family Q35
2GB Ram, double I think
This was custom built.

Awaiting replies, thanks


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

The Intel integrated chipsets aren't made to run games. Was the game running normal at any other point?


----------



## brianluo199 (Jan 21, 2010)

Yes it runs fine, sometimes it goes fine for days and sometimes about an hour. 
But its not something that happens on an exact period of time, it's totally random to my understanding.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Is the game legit, did you buy it from a store or is it a torrent?


----------



## brianluo199 (Jan 21, 2010)

Legit, I bought the battle chest; and it doesn't only happen in game (mostly though).


----------



## brianluo199 (Jan 21, 2010)

Hello are you here?


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Please post your PSU (power supply unit) specs. Brand and wattage. It's a small box on the inside of your computer.


----------



## brianluo199 (Jan 21, 2010)

Can I only check it by opening?


----------



## brianluo199 (Jan 21, 2010)

If it helps you in any way, I've done some stuff on my own, downloaded SpeedFan and my cores were about 63-70 degrees celcius (very high) even though my fans were working at 100%, so since I'm supposed to find the power supply's manufacturer and info anyways, I decided to clean the fans and other parts. The core temperatures are a nice cool ~30 degrees celcius.

By the way my PSU specs:

RaidMax ATX12V Power
Total Voltage: 450W


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

While your computer does not use too much power due to having onboard graphics - the PSU is of inadequate quality. You should consider purchasing a new one. Let me know if this is a viable option.


----------



## brianluo199 (Jan 21, 2010)

By inadequate you mean the PSU is made by a crappy brand? Or its wattage is not high enough? And if so, what do you recommend?
Are the frequent hangs caused by the inadequate PSU?
I may get it later on, but I just want to solve the hanging problem


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Hello Brian,

I never saw that you put which video card you have in the specifications above. If I do recommend a PSU I need to know the brand of your PSU too. I don't these things yet and if you could tell me then we can continue and hopefully sort it out.


----------



## brianluo199 (Jan 21, 2010)

Um, whaa

I have INTEGRATED graphics (intel express chipset family Q35), not the actual video card, and my power supply unit is 

RaidMax ATX12V Power
Total Voltage: 450W

I don't understand what you're asking o-o


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Your PSU brand is, as you said, a "crappy" brand. The wattage may be enough for your system however it's always safe to go a little higher, due too capacitors degrading and for future upgrades.


----------



## brianluo199 (Jan 21, 2010)

Uh, so what can I do now to resolve my hanging problem?


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Purchasing a new PSU would help, as well as a low end GPU which will also set you up for future upgrades.


----------



## brianluo199 (Jan 21, 2010)

But are you sure its the PSU and GPU? Could it possibly be an error or something?


----------



## brianluo199 (Jan 21, 2010)

I'm also concerned about the ICH and MCH's heat, they're around 70 degrees celcius; while everything else is around 40-50 according to SpeedFan.

I've also had several errors logged in the event viewer, could this possibly help solve this issue?


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Have you tried to make sure all the dust and dirt is gone, from every nook and cranny? Even between fan blades? Make sure all heatsinks and fans are really tight. Ensure airflow is sufficient.


----------



## brianluo199 (Jan 21, 2010)

Uh, no I haven't what are the main areas I should clean? I don't have a compressed air can; and basically I just vacuumed the dust and dirt from the computer (being careful not to spin the fan). I've also read alot of similar symptoms and them being remedied by the removal / swapping of RAM.

EDIT: OH cool you live in Toronto too


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Well one thing you can try is to remove all but one stick of ram, and insert it into the slot closest to your CPU, see if that helps.


----------



## brianluo199 (Jan 21, 2010)

Still no luck, it just froze again. ):


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Try reinstalling the game using Revo Uninstaller


----------



## brianluo199 (Jan 21, 2010)

Alright, re-installed Warcraft 3 and patched lemme see if theres anymore crashes, I'll get back to you asap


----------



## brianluo199 (Jan 21, 2010)

..Still crashed ><


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

I suggest you purchase a new Power Supply Unit and a Graphics card to go with it.
WoW must be the only game you want to play but it will run perfectly with tha CPU and a dedicated graphics card.
Before we recommend video cards we need to know the brand and model of your Motherboard.

Download Everest from my signature, go to the computer tab and then click "Motherboard".
Post that info here.


----------



## brianluo199 (Jan 21, 2010)

Actually, it's warcraft 3 and its demands are much lower than WoW's.
My Motherboard:

Motherboard ID: J0Q3510J.86A.0559.2007.0726.0425
Motherboard Name: It says unknown but from the box it's called Intel DQ35J0

Front Side Bus Properties:
Bus Type: Intel GTL+
Bus Width: 64-bit
Real Clock: 343 MHz
Effective Clock: 343 Mhz
Bandwidth: 2743 MB/s


----------

